# Euro Mobil Mercedes 886



## Freerider (Feb 23, 2007)

:?: I'm looking at a Eura Mobil Mercedes 886 as a step up from N&B Arto 69g. I have two kids and two dogs so the single beds & large garage look great. Can't find any reviews on this model. Does anyone have any advice on this particular model? It's on the Sprinter 616 CDi chassis.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its a wonderful chassis and running gear, the best, especially if you can find an automatic one, they only did the 616 in the full true auto or manual.

Can't help with the eura side of it.

Paul.


----------



## Freerider (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response, the one I'm looking at is a manual!looks like a cracker of a motorhome. Do you have an idea of mpg I could expect?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Around 18 or 19 mpg, depending on how you drive, how much weight you are carrying, these chassis can be uprated to 6400kg easily.

Paul.


----------



## Freerider (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Paul, thanks again for reply. Have you owned a unit of that size?if so have you found it restrictive with sites in UK or in Europe? Heading to the mediteranean next summer on the plymouth to Santander ferry.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes owned one, a Hymer S820, we did find it restrictive at 8.33 metre and over 3 metres high, We had to phone sites before hand in the uk, in Germany there were a few Stellplatze we could not get on.

Length/height is such a personal point though, there are loads of people who say its no problem whatsoever.

Paul.


----------



## Freerider (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Paul, the hymer S820 is a real beauty eh. This is an 03 model with 38k. Fantastic amount of storage space for my equipment, mountain bikes, surf boards, dogs x 2. Also good for my two kids 2 & 4 as they will have their own beds. How long did you own the Hymer? 

Regards

Steve.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I have run a Merc 516 chassis in manual and auto. 

The auto is very good. The manual is good.
Manual - When you select reverse, dont worry about hearing a "ping". I was at first, but after 180'000 miles, it still pings and hasnt had any major works. 

Auto - I genuinly cant find faults with it.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't comment about your individual model, but our first motorhome was a Euramobil, of 1994 vintage.
Utterly awesome build quality. 
Solid as a rock, and just superbly put together. 
We were (and remain) very very impressed with the brand.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Freerider said:


> Hi Paul, the hymer S820 is a real beauty eh. This is an 03 model with 38k. Fantastic amount of storage space for my equipment, mountain bikes, surf boards, dogs x 2. Also good for my two kids 2 & 4 as they will have their own beds. How long did you own the Hymer?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve.


Almost 3 years we had it.

Paul.


----------

